# Help! Rh sensitization?



## Kahlan (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick background - I'm Rh- and have been treated with Rhogam in both my pregnancies around 8 wks (due to bleeding), the 28 week, and the post-partum shot. My daughter was born 18 months ago.

I had some blood work done as a result of heavy bleeding after IUD removal (we are TTC) and the dr called me yesterday to say that I had the anti-D in my blood. Which....since my last Rhogam shot was 18 months ago, is a little weird, right?

Does this mean I am sensitized? Could it be that I got pregnant on the IUD and my body started manufacturing the anti-D? The dr said that it's unusual but possible for it to STILL be there after so long.

They did tell me to come in for an appt early, as soon as I find out I'm pregnant....but then I read that fetus development of the antibody isn't until 7 weeks (but since Rhogam lasts 12 weeks it wouldn't matter?)

I'm a little confused and a little freaked out by what I'm finding on google. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

You should definitely, definitely, definitely go in for RhoGAM as SOON as you find out you're pregnant, because otherwise you could lose the baby if it's RH +. Actually... I would ask about going in NOW to get the shot, just in case you did just have an early miscarriage that you didn't know about.

The antibodies that cause the miscarriage have nothing to do with the baby's antibodies, and EVERYTHING to do with YOUR antibodies in reaction to the baby's blood type. and the baby has its blood type as soon as it starts making blood, so any little bit that leaks over through the placenta could be really early. Well before 7 weeks. When you are RH-sensitized, your body views the baby as an intruder, and as soon as it notices the Rh+ blood of the baby, it starts trying to kill it. The point of RhoGAM is to prevent your body noticing that the blood is RH+ and to prevent it from actively making any anti-D.

The problem is, if you have any anti-D this long after the shot, likely you've already been sensitized. There's a slim, slim chance that you haven't and it's just residual from the shot. If you have been sensitized, that really, really, really sucks, and I'm sorry. It will probably be difficult to carry a RH+ baby to term. The baby might need a blood transfusion in utero or right after birth.

I hope you don't have to deal with that. Do you know if your partner is hetero or homozygous for Rh+? 'Cause if he's heterozygous, there's a nice, 50% chance that you might not have to deal with that in your next pregnancy.


----------

